# Anyone ever try Yohimbine?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been getting into body building recently and I tried this supplement called Yohimbine to help me go harder. This stuff gives me crazy energy and makes me feel really confident, but my anxiety shot through the roof and I was sweating like a pig during my work out, to the point where it looked like I had just gotten out of the shower. Anyone have experience with this stuff?


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

I tried it. I had a bottle of 99% pure and I would put it under my tongue. Like you, it gave me incredible motivation. I would stop procrastinating and just do things. I like the productivity but it felt terrible every time. I would sweat like crazy and my heart was pounding. I stopped taking after I started taking ephedrine. Ephedrine has less of a sketchy meth feel but it feels good and productive at the same time.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bodybuilders will put anything into their body and justify it. Yohimbine was taken off the shelf in Canada due to a huge number of heart attack/renal failure cases. And if you take an antidepressant with it, it is a HORRIBLE idea. And yes, it can increase anxiety.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't take "snake oil" aka anti-depressants anymore. I take phenibut and I take Klonopin to help with the comedown from phenibut. Other than that I just changed my diet ( No more soft drinks or processed food. Limited red meat, lot's of fish, chicken, fruits, nuts and vegetables along with multi-vitamins and protein shakes) and lift weights and I have no more depression. Yohimbine also makes me want to ravage 1000mg of your mom :twisted I don't think I'm gonna keep taking it though. Whey protein and a banana gives me sufficient energy for my work out.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

yes, it was similar to wellbutrin in its effects - panic attack 24/7 status. i freaked out, to say the least.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yes, it was similar to wellbutrin in its effects - panic attack 24/7 status. i freaked out, to say the least.


How much wellbutrin are you on? I'm on 150mg and I can say with absolute certainty than yohimbine is a million times worse. Yohimbine probably does enhance performance but damn it _feels_ like I'm dying while on it. I gave the bottle to a friend and I don't know what he did with it. In the back of my mind, I expect someone to open the bottle, think the white powder is cocaine, do a line, and die from a heart attack. It's an extremely powerful drug because the dosage is so low. It's probably in the same ballpark as meth for how strong it is (prescription methamphetamine comes in 5mg pills)

It would be a lot safer if it came in large pills. That way it's a measured dose in each pill and you can't take 5 at the same time without choking.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Spungo said:


> How much wellbutrin are you on? I'm on 150mg and I can say with absolute certainty than yohimbine is a million times worse. Yohimbine probably does enhance performance but damn it _feels_ like I'm dying while on it. I gave the bottle to a friend and I don't know what he did with it. In the back of my mind, I expect someone to open the bottle, think the white powder is cocaine, do a line, and die from a heart attack. It's an extremely powerful drug because the dosage is so low. It's probably in the same ballpark as meth for how strong it is (prescription methamphetamine comes in 5mg pills)
> 
> It would be a lot safer if it came in large pills. That way it's a measured dose in each pill and you can't take 5 at the same time without choking.


i'm not on any wellbutrin at the moment because it exacerbated my anxiety greatly. i didn't feel any difference between the two; they both felt as if i were dying while on them.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive read your other thread about phenibut...seems like your playin with fire.....easy with the dosages....these are syntheic drugs....not drugs.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

spungo said:


> how much wellbutrin are you on? I'm on 150mg and i can say with absolute certainty than yohimbine is a million times worse. Yohimbine probably does enhance performance but damn it _feels_ like i'm dying while on it. I gave the bottle to a friend and i don't know what he did with it. In the back of my mind, i expect someone to open the bottle, think the white powder is cocaine, do a line, and die from a heart attack. It's an extremely powerful drug because the dosage is so low. It's probably in the same ballpark as meth for how strong it is (prescription methamphetamine comes in 5mg pills)
> 
> it would be a lot safer if it came in large pills. That way it's a measured dose in each pill and you can't take 5 at the same time without choking.


wellburtin increases dopamine therfore increasing anxiety and adrenaline.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

brian76 said:


> i've never even heard of it....but it sounds scary.


what about valium???


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

Yohimbine is an alkaloid with stimulant and aphrodisiac effects found naturally in Pausinystalia yohimbe (Yohimbe). It is also found naturally in Rauwolfia serpentina (Indian Snakeroot), Alchornea floribunda (Niando), along with several other active alkaloids. Yohimbine has been used as both an over-the-counter dietary supplement in herbal extract form and prescription medicine in pure form for the treatment of sexual dysfunction. Yohimbine was explored as a remedy for type 2 diabetes in animal and human models carrying polymorphisms of the α2A-adrenergic receptor gene.[1]

ITS A STIMULANT....USE YOUR BRAIN. DOES IT INCREASE ANXIETY OR DECREASE IT????


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Mustafa said:


> ITS A STIMULANT....USE YOUR BRAIN. DOES IT INCREASE ANXIETY OR DECREASE IT????


Depends on why you feel anxious. My gf's anxiety is caused by severe ADD. Think of it like being in a constant state of confusion where things magically disappear. She loses things constantly and it causes a lot of stress. She's on prescription amphetamine, and it makes her a lot more relaxed because she can think clearly while on it. There's more of a sense of control - things don't go missing, her ability to predict how long something will take is a lot more accurate, she no longer creates overlapping plans or promises to be in two places at the same time.
For most other people, amphetamine would create an unbelievable amount of anxiety. I had one of her ADD pills and it felt like I had to keep doing things or I would freak out. It was horrible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Spungo said:


> Depends on why you feel anxious. My gf's anxiety is caused by severe ADD. Think of it like being in a constant state of confusion where things magically disappear. She loses things constantly and it causes a lot of stress. She's on prescription amphetamine, and it makes her a lot more relaxed because she can think clearly while on it. There's more of a sense of control - things don't go missing, her ability to predict how long something will take is a lot more accurate, she no longer creates overlapping plans or promises to be in two places at the same time.
> For most other people, amphetamine would create an unbelievable amount of anxiety. I had one of her ADD pills and it felt like I had to keep doing things or I would freak out. It was horrible.


Adderal? Yeah that will wake you a** up.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mustafa said:


> Ive read your other thread about phenibut...seems like your playin with fire.....easy with the dosages....these are syntheic drugs....not drugs.


He will learn like all the others. Like that guy who uses 200g/week and can't get off of it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yes, it was similar to wellbutrin in its effects - panic attack 24/7 status. i freaked out, to say the least.


I've taken yohimbine, back when I started out bodybuilding and was into "bro-science". It is nothing like wellbutrin. In fact, yohimbine in _vitro_ blocks a lot of good receptors including D2. It's merely a partial agonist at 5-ht1a. It's main binding site is antagonizing 5-ht3. But that doesn't really matter because in vivo it doesn't really do any of that. It's too weak. It's very modest in its effect. What it does do is make your kidney release renin, which shoots your plasma renin activity through the roof and this ends up activating your sympathetic nervous system. It doesn't do it in the same way as say wellbutrin or even ephedrine where it is targeting NE receptors. But anyways, the increase in sympathetic nervous system activity is pretty large and naturally it can cause a spike in blood pressure and heart rate and lead to heart attacks. It explains why Canada banned it from seeing too many kidney failure/heart attack cases. It's not really understood very well. And why would it be when you don't have big research companies pouring money into it to be able to throw in a patent.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I've taken yohimbine, back when I started out bodybuilding and was into "bro-science". It is nothing like wellbutrin. In fact, yohimbine in _vitro_ blocks a lot of good receptors including D2. It's merely a partial agonist at 5-ht1a. It's main binding site is antagonizing 5-ht3. But that doesn't really matter because in vivo it doesn't really do any of that. It's too weak. It's very modest in its effect. What it does do is make your kidney release renin, which shoots your plasma renin activity through the roof and this ends up activating your sympathetic nervous system. It doesn't do it in the same way as say wellbutrin or even ephedrine where it is targeting NE receptors. But anyways, the increase in sympathetic nervous system activity is pretty large and naturally it can cause a spike in blood pressure and heart rate and lead to heart attacks. It explains why Canada banned it from seeing too many kidney failure/heart attack cases. It's not really understood very well. And why would it be when you don't have big research companies pouring money into it to be able to throw in a patent.


well, i didn't say it was pharmacologically similar, but rather that it felt similar in its physiological effects.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> well, i didn't say it was pharmacologically similar, but rather that it felt similar in its physiological effects.


Heh, doesn't for me. Way diff, but then again I am apparently having paradoxal effect.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Yohimbine is or at least was the drug of choice for inducing panic and anxiety in psychiatric experiments, this should tell you something. Have fun with it


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Adderal? Yeah that will wake you a** up.


She's on Dexedrine which is D-amphetamine.
Adderall is a mixture of D and L amphetamine (think of it like left hand glove and right hand glove - one is a mirror image of the other).

She asked her doctor if she could switch from Dexedrine and Adderall and he said no because magic. Her taking D-amphetamine is ok but taking L-amphetamine is totally not ok? This is why I hate doctors. They're such retards. If they opened a store like Sport Chek, they would only sell right handed gloves. People asking for a left handed glove would be ridiculed because left is evil or "sinister"


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

If you have any anxiety forget the Yohimbine and go for tongkat ali 1:200 strength water extract SD 200 is the best by faaaaar. It seems expensive but one bottle lasts a long long time. Must be cycled, 10 days on 5 off and 2 week full break inbetween bottles. That supp will increase test and more importantly free test, you will want to bone anything that moves


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ive tried it before and it helped my symptoms of depression


----------

